# South Dakota Fish



## Wallijig (Jul 6, 2011)

Been having a great yr. hear in SD.
Buddy & I go out about 5-6 days a week.
Mrs. works evenings so get alot of water time.    
On my way to lake shortly again tonight.   

Catch & release about 95% of my fish. Only keep few 14"-15" walleyes now & then, to invite as my dinner guest or fix up a meal for elderly from church.

We are at around 20 muskies this size so far. Just planted here couple yrs ago. not real big yet.






Catch about 30-40 smallies each night, with 4-5 a evening like these.





Lost count of walleyes. Most nights 40-50 eyes a night. Some nights more. I am at around 10 of them so far this yr. over 8lbs.





Once in awhile a bonus 14"+perch like this.


----------



## 00 mod (Jul 6, 2011)

Dang nice! Especially that FAT smallie!

Jeff


----------



## BOB350RX (Jul 6, 2011)

im big time jealous that is one hell of a perch id take those all day long if i could, between perch and eyes id be set for life, ohio sucks


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 7, 2011)

Good stuff =D>


----------



## Wallijig (Jul 7, 2011)

Was a great night tonight fished from 7:00pm to 10:30pm caught east 60+ eyes. most in the 14" range couple 18"ers. Buddy got a 25" eye tonight was pretty excited. I showed him how to pitch power bait into the weeds where the hawgs lie.   

Here's some pictures from other days:
Daughter got a 4-5 of these with me one night. Released them all she had to bring one home to show mom.




Her with another.




Lens was fogged over but one of my hard water eyes from last winter.




another hard water eye




Here's one of my 10# plus get 4-5 of these a yr. had to keep her got hooked in gill. usually just release them.




Here's another one that got hooked bad. this one was just short of 10 lbs.




Pike from about 2 weeks ago




This spring released eye:




For you bluegill lovers these hang around these parts also.
I think they are kinda a nuisance, bait stealers!!!!





I have many more just like pictures just like these.


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2011)

Great reports! What a pig perch! That is awesome. Looks like a great fishery. Road trip for Musky anyone? :lol:


----------



## shamoo (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow! Some nice quality fish, I love SMB's but that perch is off the hook!!!!! EXCELLENT =D>


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 7, 2011)

Great fish,do you care to share what type of baits your using :?:


----------



## Wallijig (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks all.

As for fishing Muskies you might be disappointed. They are recently new to SD & only about 4-5 lakes with fishable populations. Maybe be only couple lakes in state with them over 40". The 14"+ perch are common in lot of lakes.There are number of lakes known for catching them regularly. Dry Lake by town of Willow Lake is known for it's 14"-15" perch having a new state record perch being caught out of there most every spring last 3-4 yrs. I have left there many times with limit of those at about time of ice out. Limit is 15 perch in SD.

With all the flooding we been having, it may be bad for landowners, but fishing has been great. Lakes flooding spill fish into most every small slough & populations thriving. You can find quality walleye fishing from Missouri river to most anywhere east side of state.

Bait I use depends on time of day & time of yr. now when weeds are up during day and light breeze I will tuck right up to deep side weed edges with 1/4 oz. jig & leech, if breezy with cast a plug to edge of weeds (my favorite is #5 perch counts downs) In the heat of summer I use bass tactics, riggin up berkely gulp alive 5" shad weedless on 1/2oz. jig pitch into edges of weed beds & rip it thru fast. Once dark hits I often will go with a husky jerky & work the shallow water between weed line & shore.
I believe more of it is knowing the habits of the species one is after. ie. walleyes will hang on deep water edges in shade during day waiting for prey coming into cover, as you may know their eyes are light sensitive so if calm they will tuck up into those weeds tighter to avoid light. At night they become feeding machines going up into those shallows where the bait fish seek refuge and hit most anything that moves.


----------



## Wallijig (Jul 13, 2011)

Been on water every evening since July 5th. Depending on night I have been getting 25-60 eyes a night.    
We have a catch & release lakes here that the Game & Fish dept. loads with fish. on a slow night one usually can catch & release 15-20 eyes & over 100 easy on a night with hot bite going.
Here's sample from tonight:


----------



## Dragonman (Jul 13, 2011)

Great report!! I like all the pics. Super nice fish. Keep up the good work.


----------



## linehand (Jul 13, 2011)

Holy smackrel! Nice fish.


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow ive never seen such a big perch and that smallie is fat!!


----------



## Zum (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow,what a great fishery you have there.
Nice job catching them.


----------



## fender66 (Jul 13, 2011)

This report makes it sound like there's more fish than there is water! WOW...I'd never get tired of that! Awesome!


----------



## fish devil (Jul 14, 2011)

:twisted: That smallie has to be on steroids. Looks like SD has some great fishing. Nice job guys.


----------



## Wallijig (Jul 15, 2011)

Here's a dandy that one of my friends got Wednesday evening.
It was longer then his 28" fish ruler.


----------



## BOB350RX (Jul 15, 2011)

I WANNA GO FISHIN WITH YOU GUYS FOR SURE!!!! NICE FISH!!!


----------



## breachless (Jul 15, 2011)

Dude... Wow! I have always been in love with South Dakota: the week I spend out there every fall for the pheasant hunt is the week I look forward to the most out of the whole year, but I never imagined there would be much for fishing... I will be honest: this almost makes me want to move to South Dakota... Nice fish, great report!


----------



## Wallijig (Jul 15, 2011)

Here's s sample of dinner guests from weekend last month:
Friday evening by myself:




Saturday with buddy:




Sunday with other buddy:





Buddy from land of 10,000 lakes has tuff time there finding eyes to cooperate
so I showed him what SD is about.  
Good batch of eating size: 




:


----------



## BOB350RX (Jul 18, 2011)

HOW ARE YOU CATSCHING THOSE EYES? JIGS? CRAWLER HARNESSES? JUST CURIOUS, I MAINLY DRAG WORMS AROUND HERE BUT JUST WONDERING WHATS YOUR FAVORITE WAY TO FISH FOR THEM, AND IF YOU HAD ANY COLOR COMBO THAT HAVE WORKED BETTER THAN OTHERS I KNOW FISH ARE DIFFERENT WHEN IT COMES TO OTHER BODIES OF WATER, WAS JUST THINKING I MIGHT FIND SOMETHING I HAVENT TRIED YET. NICE FISH KEEP THE PICS COMING,


----------



## Wallijig (Jul 18, 2011)

Month of June in evenings we were casting #7 & # 9 perch counts downs to shoreline. as things have been weeding up we use 2 poles one with slip bobber & other with jig both tipped with leeches. working always the windblown side of lake. 
With things heating up & weeds getting thicker we are casting 6" Gulp Alive rigged weedless on jig or carolina rig it drop them in openings in weeds. 
One would be surprised how good using bass tactics for fishing in weeds work for walleyes during this heat of summer.    
Have alot of people stumped here wondering how we are catching them during the days.  Some see us catching them & come in & try not knowing we are using weedless setups & leave frustrated because all they get are weeds. Lot of peopel think you also need you line & hook weed free to catch a eye. Well not fishing in thick weeds they will still hit it.


----------



## BOB350RX (Jul 18, 2011)

THERES A COUPLE LIL LAKES BY ME THAT THE BASS FISHERMAN CRY ALOT ABOUT THE WALLEYES THEY CATCH WHILE BASSIN, IVE NEVER REALY TRIED THAT IM GONNA I THINK GOT A LOT GOING ON HERE LATELY GETTING MARRIED IN OCTOBER SO ITS A LIL CRAZY RIGHT NOW :? , SHE CAN HAVE THIS YEAR I TOLD HER TO LEAVE ME ALONE NEXT YEAR


----------



## Wallijig (Jul 24, 2011)

Made a trip up to "fish meca" in NE South Dakota this weekend. Couple friends were up there too. I hooked up with some family members from up there. We caught countless number of walleyes Friday, Saturday, & Sunday.   Friends that were up there did well too. One friend hit a lake known for bigger fish & got 3 over 27" like one in picture above.


----------



## Wallijig (Jul 31, 2011)

been having some great fishing last couple weeks.
I got this dandy 28" eye this evening & about 30 others in the 17"-20" range.






Last night had friend out he got this nice 21" eye & we got around 25 others in the 16"-18" range.


----------



## Wallijig (Sep 11, 2011)

Been having great Sept. here in SD.
Spent holiday weekend with my parents. we got limit of fish every day we went out.
Here's picture from one of the days.





Then this weekend went up again. Caught & released friday, but got these dandies with bro -inlaw.
Saturday




Sunday





Here's picture of me holding a perch & eye.
Perch were 1.5 to 1.75 lbs.
Eyes were in the 17" to 24" range.


----------



## Wallijig (Sep 12, 2011)

If anyone looking to fish SD radio station updates fishing reports regularly. You can even listen to program they offer which talks to wardens with reports.

https://www.gowatertown.net/pages/8405764.php

Here are some tools state has for fishermen to find out more about fishing in SD.
stocking & netting reports. lake maps & locations to find them with type of access to them.

https://gfp.sd.gov/fishing-boating/tacklebox/default.aspx


----------



## breachless (Sep 14, 2011)

I am heading to SD next month for the Pheasant Opener (and we drew duck licenses this year!!!), and you have me THIS close to bringing a rod and reel with me too...


----------



## Wallijig (Sep 17, 2011)

breachless said:


> I am heading to SD next month for the Pheasant Opener (and we drew duck licenses this year!!!), and you have me THIS close to bringing a rod and reel with me too...



If you are anywhere specially in north eastern SD or around Missouri river. I would bring a pole, if have free time in evening or in morning before the hunt being shooting time for pheasant isn't til noon. Odds are pretty good you can get some fish. most bodies of water you duck hunt in NE have eyes in them too. you could through line & fish while you are waiting for duck or geese to come in.


----------



## Wallijig (Sep 19, 2011)

Buddy & I went up to local bar after dark & picked up a couple fat girls. Here's picture of buddy holding one.
Oh.......The bar we went to is "The Sand Bar"


----------



## Howard (Sep 21, 2011)

ok I am moving


----------



## freetofish (Sep 21, 2011)

OK, that does it... I'm coming to visit you next spring...
No seriously, I'm coming... got room in your boat for a still spry 71 year old that just cant seem to catch a walleye here in MO.?
Ron


----------



## Wallijig (Sep 22, 2011)

freetofish said:


> OK, that does it... I'm coming to visit you next spring...
> No seriously, I'm coming... got room in your boat for a still spry 71 year old that just cant seem to catch a walleye here in MO.?
> Ron



You come to state, I'll fix you up. I fish average 4-5 days a week. Always room for a fellow tin boat forum member. I live in SE where there is fair population of eyes. I can not guarantee you catch many hawg eyes, but can get you on some fair eyes. 

Buddy of mine guides in NE SD, where the eye numbers are the largest. Odd are pretty good of getting limits & chance at hawg are pretty good there.


----------



## BOB350RX (Sep 23, 2011)

ill be in south dakota this fall, got drawn for a south river deer hunt, pretty excited cant wait to bust some pheasants also


----------



## Wallijig (Sep 23, 2011)

BOB350RX said:


> ill be in south dakota this fall, got drawn for a south river deer hunt, pretty excited cant wait to bust some pheasants also



If taking I90 you will be driving by just a few miles from my home & fishing holes.  
If so some great walleye fishing along Missouri River in that area may have to through in a pole.


----------



## BOB350RX (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah we will be running 90 through i just might have to bring some tackle with me


----------



## Wallijig (Sep 24, 2011)

The guy I fish with went up to north east fishing with his son (who is a fishing guide up in NE SD) got 4-5 of these dandies today.
I wish I could have made it up there with them but was busy around home taking other friend's son out goose hunting on opening duck season.






Our goose hunting results:


----------



## Wallijig (Oct 13, 2011)

I have been having good fall, but one of my fishing buddies found dandy yesterday.


----------



## fender66 (Oct 13, 2011)

I want to find a dandy too! :LOL2:


----------



## RivRunR (Oct 13, 2011)

Had a pretty good trip about a month ago...


----------



## Wallijig (Oct 15, 2011)

River what kind of fish is that? Saltwater? I wish some of our freshwater fish reached size of salt water fish.
Size of it looks like it would have put but a heck of a fight.
Being land locked we just have to settle for these small ones from other evening. Here's sample of evening


----------



## BOB350RX (Oct 18, 2011)

about a month ill be out your way, cant wait


----------



## Wallijig (Oct 18, 2011)

BOB350RX said:


> about a month ill be out your way, cant wait




We could be fishing on ice by then. Usually by Thanksgiving we are fishing on ice in alot of the state. by mid to late December, we can drive our pickups on lakes.


----------



## BOB350RX (Oct 19, 2011)

WE DONT SEE THAT MUCH AROUND HERE THE ICE DOSENT GET THAT STABLE


----------



## RivRunR (Oct 20, 2011)

Wallijig said:


> River what kind of fish is that? Saltwater? I wish some of our freshwater fish reached size of salt water fish.
> Size of it looks like it would have put but a heck of a fight.



That is a red drum (aka channel bass) from the Neuse river near Oriental NC.
We also catch them from the beaches on the OBX, which is a bit more challenging than from a boat!


----------



## Wallijig (Oct 22, 2011)

Was a beautiful October evening to be out on water .
Buddy & I caught and released around a dozen of these dandies.


----------



## Wallijig (Oct 22, 2011)

We got around 2 doz. of these guys tonight.


----------



## FishingCop (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice eyes, great place for walleyes =D>


----------



## fender66 (Oct 24, 2011)

Totally awesome eyes. I'm going to have to catch some of those some day. I need to start planning a trip further north.


----------



## Wallijig (Oct 24, 2011)

My buddy that guides up in NE SD took a film crew out over weekend. they caught multiple eyes from 6lbs and up. 1st cast they got one that was 8lbs. This years fall bite is unbelievable!!! It only took them 2 hrs. to film enough walleye catches to do 2-3 shows. next day he took them to a small mouth bass lake. Took them 1.5 hrs. to have enough film in can for 2-3 shows. They said in the 15 yrs they have been doing program they have never caught fish of this quality over & over this fast. Will air in F/Ssports channel next spring.

Here's the nicest eye of the day.
it weighed 10lbs 9oz.


----------



## fender66 (Oct 25, 2011)

WOW am I jealous of that! :mrgreen:


----------



## BOB350RX (Oct 26, 2011)

WOW YOU GUYS HAVE SOME VERY CLEAN FISH UP THERE... GOT ANOTHER QUESTION FOR YA THOUGH, IM HEADED YOUR WAY IN ABOUT 2.5 WEEKS FOR SOME DEER HUNTING, WAS WONDERING IF MOST OF THE CORN IS OFF, OR IF THE FARMERS ARE HAVING THE SAME PROBLEM AS THEY ARE AROUND HERE, JUST IT BEING TOO WET TO DO ANYTHING WITH IT, NOT LOOKING FORWARD TO HUNTING CORN ROWS BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS, THANKS


----------



## Wallijig (Oct 26, 2011)

BOB350RX said:


> WOW YOU GUYS HAVE SOME VERY CLEAN FISH UP THERE... GOT ANOTHER QUESTION FOR YA THOUGH, IM HEADED YOUR WAY IN ABOUT 2.5 WEEKS FOR SOME DEER HUNTING, WAS WONDERING IF MOST OF THE CORN IS OFF, OR IF THE FARMERS ARE HAVING THE SAME PROBLEM AS THEY ARE AROUND HERE, JUST IT BEING TOO WET TO DO ANYTHING WITH IT, NOT LOOKING FORWARD TO HUNTING CORN ROWS BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS, THANKS




Corn harvest is doing great. We have not had rain here since August. Heard report on radio that over 90% of the corn should be out be end of month. We are finally supposed to get some cooler temps this week I plan on being in deer stand with bow coming up this weekend. However I still will be on water after dark looking for some hawg eyes.


----------



## BOB350RX (Oct 26, 2011)

THANKS MAN


----------



## Wallijig (Oct 30, 2011)

The weather is cooling down, but fishing is heating up.   
Been getting some dandies. here's fishing buddy with another.

btw BOB350RX, I drove around yesterday, one would have a hard time finding a corn field not harvested now in area I live.


----------



## fender66 (Oct 30, 2011)

Simply amazing catches. =D> =D>


----------



## BOB350RX (Oct 31, 2011)

AWESOME I CANT WAIT, ARE YOU ANYWHERE NEAR GREGORY, SD? MY UNCLE SAYS THATS THE CLOSEST TOWN TO WHERE WE WILL BE, WHERE ARE YOU GUYS AT RIGHT NOW , PRE-RUT,OR HAS THE RUT STARTED, OURS IS FULL BLOWN RIGHT NOW. ONLY 2 WEEKS TO GO, STARTED PACKING LAST NIGHT...


----------



## bobbyb (Oct 31, 2011)

Really enjoyed the Pic's/stories and meeting your fishin buddies Wallijig. 

You have one great fishery, Thanks for sharing,

bobby


----------



## Wallijig (Oct 31, 2011)

BOB350RX said:


> AWESOME I CANT WAIT, ARE YOU ANYWHERE NEAR GREGORY, SD? MY UNCLE SAYS THATS THE CLOSEST TOWN TO WHERE WE WILL BE, WHERE ARE YOU GUYS AT RIGHT NOW , PRE-RUT,OR HAS THE RUT STARTED, OURS IS FULL BLOWN RIGHT NOW. ONLY 2 WEEKS TO GO, STARTED PACKING LAST NIGHT...



I live and do most of my fishing in SE South Dakota. Also alot of fishing in NE SD. I live in Sioux Falls.

The Gregory area is west of me couple hrs. drive. It's completely different terrian then around here. That area holds mulies and whitetail deer. Think rut is on verge of happening. We see small bucks running around here but big bucks are only being caught on camera 3-4 am in morning.
Gregory is the pheasant meca of SD. You will see lot pf birds. also You will see turkeys, we have merrian, easterns, and rios in Gregory co. I do my turkey hunting in Gregory county. 
As for fishing Gregory area is known more for it's private bass ponds, not much walleye fisheries in area. If you are west of Gregory you will not be far from Missouri river. which is a excellent fishery & I hear they are doing real well there on eyes right now. They are getting the nice salmon from shore north of you couple hrs. by Pierre also.

Happy Halloween!!!!
I plan on treating myself and hopefully tricking some walleyes this evening.


----------



## BOB350RX (Oct 31, 2011)

good luck on those eyes, the tags that we where drawn for are for either muleys or whitetail, and we are gonna get into pheasants while we are there, im afraid that it will ruin me hunting back home though, i went to canada one year just outta high school with the same uncle and i didnt fish in ohio for 2 yrs, just had no interest... well see what happens thanks for the heads up on the corn situation, happy halloween also, and bust a hawg for me!!! i put the boat away last night so im done till april  , but i wont miss the spring bite like i did this year!!! :wink:


----------



## Wallijig (Oct 31, 2011)

One of my fishing buddies took a outdoor writer out fishing. He wrote article on their SD fishing adventure.

https://www.siouxcityjournal.com/sp...cle_648bb64b-ab4d-5bc4-8fb2-560b4b41d2cf.html


----------



## Wallijig (Nov 5, 2011)

Here's follow up article on their bass fishing trip:
https://www.siouxcityjournal.com/sp...cle_52966aba-35c8-53c2-961a-dda2951a2201.html


----------



## Wallijig (Dec 4, 2011)

We are starting to get some had water around my place now and not having to drive north anymore. 
Had fun last night. ;D ;D ;D
Got only 2 eyes, but they both were over 28"


----------



## Wallijig (Dec 4, 2011)

Another Hardwater SD fatboy from this weekend  :


----------



## BOB350RX (Dec 5, 2011)

how thick is the ice up there now? that ice is realy clear, very nice eyes though!!!! weve had 50 plus degree days down here... yuck im ready for some snow...


----------



## Wallijig (Dec 5, 2011)

Down in SE SD where I am fishing I have been fishing on 3" on small sloughs in shallow water. Lakes are open yet with edges just froze. This week we are not supposed to get above 30* with lows around 0* so we should have most everything icefishable by weekend.  
Up in NE SD they have been on ice since before thanksgiving, hear they have 6" on small sloughs and lakes are around 3". They are to be below 0* most of week, so lake should be more fishable there after week also.


----------



## Wallijig (Dec 5, 2011)

Man this moon getting full is sure turning on the eyes. :lol: 
One of my best evenings yet.
Caught and released a 27" and 29" eye. Broke line on another hawg.
Hooked a 21" bad so I kept it also caught a 19" that looked like a football. figured why not keep that one to long as getting knife dirty.
Here they are:





Here' picture of 27" I released it's to right of my foot. the 21" is in front of foot.
29" flopped back down hole before I got chance to get picture.


----------



## BOB350RX (Dec 6, 2011)

man those are some nice fish, makes me really want to go back to south dakota...  i had a ball in burke, sooo much nicer than ohio.


----------



## Wallijig (Dec 6, 2011)

Come one over. You know in may places in SD there are shortages of workers. help wanted signs everywhere. specially up n NE where we have some of the best hunting and fishing in the state. The Aberdeen area is beggin for workers to come to town. Also the in the south Mitchell is also short on workers. Was in news other day some big manufacturing places are having hard time finding workers.


----------



## BOB350RX (Dec 6, 2011)

would be really nice to do so but the housing crap has me pinned in a house here that i cant sell for what i paid for it, i noticed that when i was out there alot of work out your way thats for sure.


----------



## Wallijig (Dec 7, 2011)

Well another buddy got a dandy the other day.
in the 14lbs range


----------



## Wallijig (Dec 31, 2011)

with this unusual warm weather we have been having this winter is being hard on ice, but we are still able to get some hardwater eyes.
Here's my buddy Cory with dandy.


----------



## earl60446 (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow
Those are some impressive fishing reports, I am not into the hard water fishing but how about steering us to some of the good fishing lakes in the south east part of the state for some next year fishing come the soft water period.
Tim


----------



## Wallijig (Dec 31, 2011)

earl60446 said:


> Wow
> Those are some impressive fishing reports, I am not into the hard water fishing but how about steering us to some of the good fishing lakes in the south east part of the state for some next year fishing come the soft water period.
> Tim




Actually majority of those fish come from SE SD. It's where I live. 
If just want to catch and release can not beat Twin Lakes in Minnehaha co. It has great number of eyes in the 16"-26" range. plus not unheard of to get one over 28". Musky are found in couple lakes in area. 81 ponds have the bigger ones (over 40") in it. Island lake was more recently stocked with most in the 30"s inch in range. both those lakes are great small mouth fisheries also. Lake Thompson would be one the of best chances to catch a limit of eyes. One of the largest lakes in state with one of the best populations. 
Here's a link to SD Game, Fish, and Parks with lake maps, access points, stocking and netting reports
https://gfp.sd.gov/fishing-boating/tacklebox/default.aspx
Also great resource is local bait shop forum:
https://forum.dakotaangler.com/index.php


----------



## earl60446 (Jan 3, 2012)

Wallijig said:


> earl60446 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow
> ...


Thanks for the info, a true gentleman.
Tim


----------



## Wallijig (Feb 3, 2012)

I got my bro-inlaw into ice fishing this yr. he got his boys into there first ice eyes.  
They each got their limited as well as dad of these dandies. Plus all limited out on perch.
Think I have a couple more boys hooked on fishin'


----------



## JasonLester (Feb 5, 2012)

Man those are some nice fish. We're driving through in May for a motorcycle trip. We're headed to Montana and we unload the bikes and ride to AK. SD is nice. Been there the last couple years...unfortunatly never seem to have time to fish. 

I may have to change that in the future


----------



## DuraCraft (Feb 6, 2012)

Well I'll be a suck-egg mule!! Man, those are nice! I had no idea SD had such fish! Seriously! And here all this time, I have been wanting to go to South Dakota to hunt pheasants! Hmmm, some day, some day.


----------



## Wallijig (Mar 18, 2012)

Feels great to be back out in boat again!!
Most of the lakes are ice free now and walleyes are on the bite!!!
I got 7-8 eyes over 22" like this one and lost count of 14"-19" eyes. With spawn about to happen fish are on a big feedin frenzy get one about every cast and it's a BLAST!!!!!


----------



## Wallijig (Mar 26, 2012)

Spawn is in full swing and fish are about jumping in boat.  
Caught some 17" eyes and this 23" male. As you can tell by floor in my boat he's milking.




Also pulled about 80 of these dandy perch out to join us for fish fry.


----------



## Wallijig (Apr 1, 2012)

Another great day on water. Nice and warm and fish were hungry. ;D

Got around a doz. of these stripies.






Also brought home some additional dinner guests. 
One about 15", two 19 3/4", and 20 1/2".


----------



## Wallijig (Apr 8, 2012)

Temps cooled off some but spring bite is still going in eastern SD.
Here's sample from last nights episode.


----------



## Wallijig (Apr 19, 2012)

With these temps cooling back down. males are still up in shallows milking here in SE SD.
Been great last few nights getting 30+ eyes a evening. Here's some dinner guest that I brought home tonight.


----------



## Jim (Apr 19, 2012)

We want to see the fish fry pictures!


----------



## Wallijig (Apr 21, 2012)

Went up to NE South Dakota to do alittle turkey hunting.
Was able to hit the water this evening before going hunting in morning and got into some of these dandies. I thinking skip the turkey hunting and just go catch some walleyes. :lol:


----------



## Gators5220 (Dec 30, 2012)

I heard eyes are good eating, only problem down in Florida we don't have any! Nice job bud!


----------

